# INFP or INTP? Both? Neither?



## heavenswolf (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm confused. Completely and utterly confused. I took several personality tests and I'm 50/50 with INTP and INFP. I also read a lotl the descriptions, and both seem to fit me almost perfectly. I make choices based both on logic and feelings. Am I an INTP in touch with my emotional side, or an INFP who's good with analyzing and being logical? Am I a wackadoodle? I'm really, truly confused. Help, please? Thanks.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

You are correct, INTPs do in fact have feelings and INFPs can in fact employ logic. Right from the start one must be aware of the stereotypes 

Since you claim to have read some descriptions and have done many tests I'd advise you to focus on the cognitive processes. 

INTP: Introverted thinking, Extroverted intuition, Introverted sensing
INFP: Introverted feeling, Extroverted intuition, Introverted sensing

See how they are similar? Tell us what you think after reading and understanding this:
Introverted Thinking
Introverted Feeling


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, keep in mind, as was mentioned in the thread of a person trying to decide between ENTP and ENFP, that logical side could be your Te...INFPs have inferior Te.

Extraverted Thinking


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Since the posters in this thread have already mentioned functions, I would like to tack on and add that INTPs have inferior Extroverted Feeling, with links here and here.


----------



## Saint Darkness72 (May 8, 2010)

Hmm... After reading those links, I now think I prefer Ti and Fe just a bit over Fi and Te. Guess I'm a near-F INTP. Thnx!


----------



## heavenswolf (Jun 3, 2010)

You're quite lucky for finding that out. I'm still confused, but thanks for all of the links. 
But sometimes it feels like I have two monkeys on my shoulders telling me what to do. And then the INFP in me gets slapped a lot. 
I'll keep reading. Thanks for the help. ^-^


----------



## Killian (Jun 4, 2010)

...Maybe you're INXP. As in, your thinking and feeling are equal. It can happen, right?


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Killian said:


> ...Maybe you're INXP. As in, your thinking and feeling are equal. It can happen, right?


Can it? I thought that INxP simply meant that one wasn't yet able to discern which side they fell on. They would in fact have to be on one side of the spectrum (no matter how little) however because MBTI would lose its consistency otherwise. How could someone have both Ti and Fi as primary functions?

This is my understanding anyway.


----------



## Killian (Jun 4, 2010)

Molock said:


> Can it? I thought that INxP simply meant that one wasn't yet able to discern which side they fell on. They would in fact have to be on one side of the spectrum (no matter how little) however because MBTI would lose its consistency otherwise. How could someone have both Ti and Fi as primary functions?
> 
> This is my understanding anyway.


I read it in a book so I don't know if it has much substance behind it. ^-^'

And if they're equal, they cancel out each other in the sense of being primary because that's where the X comes from since, in my understanding, it crosses them. And I'm sure you can have both if you have an equal percentage of it. 

Yeah, I don't make much sense.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

No, it makes sense. I am now more interested in reading about this :crazy: I wonder if all the people who worked on developing MBTI thought about this potential problem.


----------



## heavenswolf (Jun 3, 2010)

It's quite possible that they didn't. Either that, or the people who make the tests don't put enough questions in there, although I'm sure that a few hundred is enough.
Is it possible to have two personality types?


----------



## Saint Darkness72 (May 8, 2010)

I certianly hope so... 'Cause I just realized I actually prefer Fi and Ti over Fe and Te... Is that even possible? O_O


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

What I've found is that even some xNTPs who have a higher level of Fi than expected wont use it in the same way as an xNFP would because that's just not their preferred cognitive function sequence. They may be able to use Fi, but they don't use it to read whether or not people are being authentic or to get a general essence of a person or object or place or to read emotions. Some of that sounds extremely abstract, but that's how xNFPs use it...because we use it in conjunction with our Ne as that is our preferred sequence. That's what I think...
In that case, you'd be an xNTP who happens to have some higher levels of Fi...And that's just your preferred type.


----------



## Saint Darkness72 (May 8, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> What I've found is that even some xNTPs who have a higher level of Fi than expected wont use it in the same way as an xNFP would because that's just not their preferred cognitive function sequence. They may be able to use Fi, but they don't use it to read whether or not people are being authentic or to get a general essence of a person or object or place or to read emotions. Some of that sounds extremely abstract, but that's how xNFPs use it...because we use it in conjunction with our Ne as that is our preferred sequence. That's what I think...
> In that case, you'd be an xNTP who happens to have some higher levels of Fi...And that's just your preferred type.


Hmm... That actually makes perfect sence and I can reate to it a lot! INTP with Fi it is... :happy:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Your dilemma is common. MBTI arbitrarily divides everyone into 16 types, but people on the borders are often confused. personalities exist on a spectrum. What if instead of MBTI choosing poles (E/I, T/F) they did something like (E/A/I, T/B/F), sure it would create 81 types and more confusion, but there would a type in between INFP and INTP that suddenly alot of people would fit into. I might even fit into it! 

So anyway, nothing wrong with you for feeling that way, it's just a limitation of the system.


----------



## softie (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm new to all of this and don't know where I fit as to what type. But "when you have no plan" that becomes "your plan". So does it not follow the logic that when every one is "different" then that is what becomes "normal" or what is a common characteristic of the Human condition or any other life form as well. Just a thought........and $5.00 might get you a cup of coffee........ for what it is worth...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Saint Darkness72 said:


> Hmm... After reading those links, I now think I prefer Ti and Fe just a bit over Fi and Te. Guess I'm a near-F INTP. Thnx!


I am an INxP, too.


----------



## GWhitman (May 15, 2015)

I am an INFP with like 8% F, so I have had the same problems of discerning. I just decided to suck it up and assume I was INFP because I use to save bugs from swimming pools when I worked pool construction, because I couldn't stop myself from thinking if that was me. Figured that was pretty INFP. haha

The problem with the INFP/INTP and tests is that we are both plausibility thinkers and taking multiple choice questionnaires is a terrible thing to do to us. Questions are rarely specific enough that you cannot picture yourself on both sides of the spectrum depending on the phrasing and conditions.


----------

